# Canon Loyalty Program question



## dstppy (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been toying around with the idea of using CLP to get a 5Dmk3 and was wondering if they have to show refurb stock on their website?

If they have to show stock, can you go on a wait list?

Just curious, since it's (another) big purchase, I need it go go smoothly lest the "I told you so" police get me ;D

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2014)

Generally, if its not on their website, then its out of stock. CLP Cameras and Lenses come from the same inventory.

Conversely, if its shown in stock on the refurb website, it may still not be available thru CLP due to low inventory levels.

Canon Price Watch shows the inventory levels for Cameras and Lenses, so its a good resource to see approximately how many are available.

Right now, it shows out of stock. There will likely be more added in a week or two, so setup CPW for a automatic notification e-mail.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/canon-refurb-stock-tracker/


----------



## dstppy (Apr 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Generally, if its not on their website, then its out of stock. CLP Cameras and Lenses come from the same inventory.
> 
> Conversely, if its shown in stock on the refurb website, it may still not be available thru CLP due to low inventory levels.
> 
> ...



VERY Helpful. $2602.68 - CLP 

Just pulled the trigger. I gotta sell my 7d/5Dmk2 in a hurry or I'm toast.


----------

